# One Truck Per Trailhead!!!



## zrider2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Had a weird thng happen to me today. Left the trailhead as another truck was pulling up. Saw the guy follow me a few times and he eventully past me when I took a breather. Well I eventually ran into him again as I headed down a ridge I usually hunt. As I approached I gave a courtesy wave and asked him and his partner which canyon they were going to hunt, and I'd go into the opposite. I figured they were in there first and deserved to choose where to hunt. They guy straight up tells me I'm an unethical idiot to follow them down that ridge and I should turn around because they plan on hunting both canyons. This is a huge area with plenty of area for a lot of guys. I told him it was public ground and I was free to go where I want, but if he told where they were headed I'd stay outta the way. He fired back at me (getting pretty heated now) "cant you hear, we are hunting both canyons!" More things were said, but eventually I headed back up the ridge and went into one of the canyons. I was stunned to have a fellow hunter think that an area was his. Honestly the more I thought about it the madder I got and wished that I had just kept going. I mean he followed me for a long time, so maybe he's the hypocritical unethical hunter? Anyways just wanted to give everyone a heads up first guy to the trailhead owns the area.... what a joke!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Amazing.......the trials of Public land hunting.....next time just keep going! Call me if you want to go out sometime.
Kelly


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear that.i would have keeper on going and shoot a buck right out under him.just to piss him off more.lol


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sometimes you just have to realize that many people are complete idiots! You said you were there first and that they said you should leave??


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

:lol: Ha ha. Sorry, man. That race to the top was similar to my archery elk hunt last year. I was the first to the trailhead and on the trail by far, but I got passed by four or five young guys racing up the mountain. The one guy that passed me first posted a photo of a huge bull that he'd shot opening morning. Turns out I wasn't the only one who'd been watching the herd. I should have left the truck at 3:30 instead of 4:00 and that elk might have been mine. O|* Live and learn, I guess. 

Your situation is precisely why I pack heat. Some guys... :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

So let me get this straight. You're the first one hiking, he parks behind you and gets a late start. He passes you because he's in a little better shape and then calls you the unethical one for politely asking him where he intends to hunt so you don't booger his deal. Brilliant.


----------



## zrider2 (Nov 6, 2010)

You guys pretty much summed it up. The only reason he got passed us in the first place was because I was taking a friend in there that had never been there before, and I was kinda showing him a few things and grabbing a drink of water. Had I known it was a race I'd have stayed in front of him. Either way it worked out in the end. Right after bailing off the ridge above him we were into elk. I missed a small 6 at 50yds, my buddy got to draw on a 5x5 too. Sometimes the high road does pay off


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Same thing happened to me on the last day of the buck and bull hunt. We got to the trail head and started hiking, about 45 minutes later we got to the top and I hear a motor cycle coming up the trail. As we are walking to the spot we knew a buck had been all week, this guy passes us up, goes and sits where we were going to sit. About an hour later I see the same buck that had been there every day, I told my son " I'm going to go talk to that guy and see if he plans on shooting that buck so lets see if we can get close enough for a shot, in case he doesn't want it", it was a 3year old 2x2 and would be a perfect buck for a 14 year olds first buck. Well the guy started moving down the ridge and spooked the buck, I asked him if he planned on shooting it, he didn't even see it. He was more interested in the elk he had taken a shot at, at 650 yds. To his credit he was going to see if he might have hit it. I was a little pissed at him for passing us on the trail, but thats the breaks of public land hunting in Utardia.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

didnt you know? if you are the 2nd guy up the hill in the morning, you are the jacka**....


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The sad by-product of the competitive direction of hunting. Sounds like you handled it well. Best of luck on the rest of the season.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow what a doosh! I didn't know guys acted like that. Those are the kind of guys that should loose their hunting privileges. It's public land for a reason. It belongs to everyone.


----------

